# Attention Freshwater Anglers...help!!



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if there were any freshwater specalists out there that could help me with some lure/tackle selection as i plan on crossing to the darkside and hitting a few of the river systems behind kiama and nowra chasing some bass....just for somthing different.

I currently have a nice little SP outfit that i think should suffice rigged with 6lb fireline and 12lb vanish leader. Where i need help is lure selection (type and colour). :?

Are some of the SX40 range going to suit my purpose?? (can then use in estuary as well  ) or what about the berkley SP minnows??....im confused.

I have a few poppers my brother sent my way that he has had sucess on but i still have no idea..

Help........


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate small surface lures work real well at night or dawn/dusk, try the smaller jitterbugs, crazy crawlers, and poppers like the river2sea bubblepop.

Its also worth having some soft plastics on hand, perhaps slider grubs or any curl tail grub, the best way to rig these for bass is on a revhead jighead or standard jig head with a betts spin.

as for divers well the sx40 will be ok in shallow water but i would be more inclined to use something like the sx48. in all honesty mate if you drag a diver past one he will probably hit it. any of the divers in tackle shops will catch bass on their day.

spinnerbaits are also very effective, they allow you to fish deep water and are relatively snag proof. no particular size or colour, just try a few different ones to see what works.

You will have success on all of these lures, however in my opinion the single most effective bass lure is the lipless crankbait, try jackall tn50-tn60 or kokoda G-Vibes for a cheaper alternative. the good thing is they dont need any fancy action just cast and retrieve and if bass are in the area they will jump over each other to grab em. Ive caught fish on a variety of colours but found the natural ones best.

I know this probably sounds daunting at first and gives you so many options, but believe me Bass are an angry fish that will attack most lures, just keep your lures in the water and its only a matter of time before you figure them out, Grab a couple of lures to begin with and slowly build a collection.

good luck with it all mate, look forward to those bass reports,



good luck with it all,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> , but believe me Bass are an angry fish that will attack most lures, just keep your lures in the water and its only a matter of time before you figure them out, Grab a couple of lures to begin with and slowly build a collection.
> 
> ,


 Thanks Ben for the Bass advice, i am sure you and Karl deserve to be called the Bass Whisperers, i jumped on this thread because like Richo i want to learn everything i can about Bass, and you two guys certainly do well with them, i am going to print off your advice and carve it in granite, the problem is , everywhere i fish , the Bass have been to anger management classes, or are fully tanked up on valium, perhaps if i get on the river and beat the shit out of the surface with my paddle until i get them sufficiently angry then throw a jackall at them it may work :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> i am going to print off your advice and carve it in granite, :


Be sure to drop the engraved granite in the drink so the bass read it as well Baz :wink:

grimo82
Also get on the list in the virtual library section of the forum for a look ad Wild River Bass....it will whet your appetite and give you a few tips


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> grimo82
> Also get on the list in the virtual library section of the forum for a look ad Wild River Bass....it will whet your appetite and give you a few tips


This DVD is unreal, well worth watching and will explain a lot about bass fishing. Although it is all based in rivers most of these techniques can be used in impoundments as well.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ben and Richo , had a look at wild river Bass, really great dvd , i setup my kayak in the lounge room and put my fishing gear on, loaded up the rods and cast softies at the screen, caught a lotta bass that night, the problem down here Ben is there are no impoundment Bass around sydney its all wild river bass, maybe your bass up there are angry cause there locked in an impoundment, while our little fellas down here are free and happy little chappies :?  :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Grimo, some of the rivers around kiama and toward Berri are worth trying. If you can get permission off some of the property owners there is some cranky bass around the 40cm size around. Sx 40's worked well and some of the following too..... jitterbugs, mini torpedoes by heddon, husky jerks, buggy pops, towadis .If you want a couple of contacts to try send me a PM.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys much appreciated... some very handy tips. Ill let you know how i go.

Shane:
Thanks for the offer. Ill be in touch when i get serious. What allot of people donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t realise is that allot of the rural rivers (back of Minnamurra and berry) are bounded by crown (public) buffers of up to 30m each side where you or anyone else has the freedom to walk, fish or drag a kayak  , but i agree if your going to spend extended time there or camp etc it is definitely better to get the adjoining property owners permission or at least let them know what you are up to out of curtesy.

Note: some rivers do not have buffers. Get in to your local council and talk to the mapping staff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mate.

I grew up in Nowra, fishing alot of the local waters, and mainly chasing Bass and Bream on lures from a canoe, and my family have been chasing these fish for 4 generations now around that area. Any of the above mentioned will work fine, and the shoalhaven Bass and EP's (Estaury Perch) are extremely partial to the small black jitterbug. The will even come up to them in the middle of the day (especially in the shoalhaven river and tributaries). Without giving away too many "top secret spots" that have been passed onto myself and my brothers who are all still down there, have a look at any of the little creeks around tomerong. They are very overgrown, and never get fishe by conventional fisherman. There is also a little creek near berry that most people simply drive over without giving it a second look. The river that flows through kangaroo valley hold some great fish, and so too does falls creek (but I dont think your allowed to fish there anymore). Some of the creeks that I used to fish do not exist anymore due to the drought, but many still do, and I try to get down there a couple of times a year when I can. Your in a great spot for Bass fishing, and I hope you enjoy your exploring.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

get some predatek spaddlers they are great for bass and spinning gear is the way to go with lightweight bass lures


----------

